# How would an OS vendor solve issues, there you go....



## fnoyanisi (May 23, 2016)

If you have a 123.99 USD operating system running on your computer, and, by chance, you attempt to create a user with an account name containing the word "user", you might have issues...

But, don't worry, you have the solution from your vendor, yay!

_To resolve the issue, do not create a user account contains the string "user" on the computer._

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3053711


----------



## Criosphinx (May 23, 2016)

I'm surprised that "Upgrade to Windows 10" isn't a recommended solution


----------



## fnoyanisi (May 24, 2016)

Criosphinx said:


> I'm surprised that "Upgrade to Windows 10" isn't a recommended solution


Because it is free till 29 July....Better to check sometime around August


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2016)

Try creating a file called con


----------



## fnoyanisi (May 24, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Try creating a file called con



Yes, another ongoing "trick"


----------



## kpa (May 24, 2016)

I feel sorry for people working as developers on MS Windows. They have so much talent and new ideas waiting to be realized only to be trumped by requirements of backwards compatibility with 25 year old totally broken and braindead code.


----------



## _martin (May 25, 2016)

fnoyanisi said:


> Yes, another ongoing "trick"


Yes, but it's analogue to: try to create /dev/null directory/file under /dev/. While you can do it you know it's not wise at all.
Going back to DOS stuff it's understandable they kept the backwards compatibility. Especially con as it can be used in scripts.


----------



## Crivens (May 25, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Try creating a file called con


We have a svn repo in the company where someone added a file called aux.c. A checkout on some well known operating system is also interesting.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2016)

Yeah, there's a whole bunch of different 'reserved' words. I'm actually not surprised 'user' is now one of them. They can crop up in all sorts of situations, usually when you least expect it. Things get especially interesting when other operating systems are involved that don't have this 'restriction'. Think about sharing files between Windows, OS-X, Linux, BSD. Perfectly fine files on one OS turn out to be lethal on others.


----------

